# My goats need to gain some weight



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

This winter my goats have lost a lot of weight. With all the snow they don't leave there house much. So there not eating grasses outside. I deformed them. And they get fed hay along with goat chow. But it seems its not enough.. What would help them put on some weight?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

xKelx said:


> This winter my goats have lost a lot of weight. With all the snow they don't leave there house much. So there not eating grasses outside. I deformed them. And they get fed hay along with goat chow. But it seems its not enough.. What would help them put on some weight?


I was just going to post the same question! Only 
Mine had coccidia and was nursing a baby. 
Anyone have suggestions??


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What breed do you have and how much goat feed are you giving them?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> What breed do you have and how much goat feed are you giving them?


I have a nigerian and she gets probably two cups a day. And hay all day same with grass.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I would start by adding some alfalfa pellets to the grain, and also some BOSS. I've heard people talk about beet pulp, my tractor supply just started carrying it. They have it as "shreds" and pellets. I may start using that. 

Have you had a fecal done recently? I had a problem once, someone abandoned a poor skinny doe, at my farm a couple of years ago. I believe she left a gift of "tape worm", and a few of my goats got really skinny before I realized what it was. Look for the "telltale" white segments in their "beans". 

What breed do you have? Somebody told me once, "you never see a fat milk goat"...


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Emilie - I'm sure you've already treated her for the cocci. but how long ago did she have it? It takes awhile for them to really get back their weight after it, plus she's nursing. That's alot of drained energy all at once. Two cups is well enough for a Nigerian as long as they have pasture to browse and alfalfa hay. We feed our milking ND 2 cups 18% feed per day and have fresh alfalfa hay available. I would add in some probios power found at TSC and try B1/B12 as a top feed just to help with the drained eneregy from fighting off cocci. I would also give her a calcium supplement as well. You could also try Dyne at 3tbs 3xd. It's made for dogs, but goats love it and I find that it helps get them back on track when weak from nursing. Have you done a fecal to make sure she doesn't have any other worm issues?

xKelx - Do they not have the feeder in their house area? I wasn't sure by reading your post. Can you bring a feeder/hay into where they are? What breed are they? What wormer did you use? Depending on breed depends on how much/type grain feed they need. In general for weight gain, I would offer them alfalfa hay, Calf Manna at 1/4 cup a day added to their regular feed, add some beet pulp and some rice bran. But make the changes to their diet gradually not all at once. We don't want to upset the rumen.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mjgh06 said:


> Emilie - I'm sure you've already treated her for the cocci. but how long ago did she have it? It takes awhile for them to really get back their weight after it, plus she's nursing. That's alot of drained energy all at once. Two cups is well enough for a Nigerian as long as they have pasture to browse and alfalfa hay. We feed our milking ND 2 cups 18% feed per day and have fresh alfalfa hay available. I would add in some probios power found at TSC and try B1/B12 as a top feed just to help with the drained eneregy from fighting off cocci. I would also give her a calcium supplement as well. You could also try Dyne at 3tbs 3xd. It's made for dogs, but goats love it and I find that it helps get them back on track when weak from nursing. Have you done a fecal to make sure she doesn't have any other worm issues?
> 
> xKelx - Do they not have the feeder in their house area? I wasn't sure by reading your post. Can you bring a feeder/hay into where they are? What breed are they? What wormer did you use? Depending on breed depends on how much/type grain feed they need. In general for weight gain, I would offer them alfalfa hay, Calf Manna at 1/4 cup a day added to their regular feed, add some beet pulp and some rice bran. But make the changes to their diet gradually not all at once. We don't want to upset the rumen.


She had it Wednesday I believe? Then we treate for it right away just in case and took a fecal to the vet, he said she's fine it's just coccidia. 
So he said do a 5 day treatment, today is the 4th day.. 
And she's not nursing heavily, she lets him nurse a little but knows he has to go this weekend so she has done good weaning him. He will be two months on the 19th so it's not much.

Do you know how long it'll take her to gain a little weigh though? I am showing her feb. 7,8,and 9th....:/


----------



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

I have two Pygmy wethers. They won't be a year old until July. Yes they have a feeder in there stall. And I have been giving them alfalfa as well. At first I thought my bigger dominant Pygmy was eating all the food but that's not the case. They seem pretty happy and energetic...


----------



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

Also I gave them the liquid safe guard dewormer.. I'm not sure if that's a good brand or not.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

xKelx said:


> Also I gave them the liquid safe guard dewormer.. I'm not sure if that's a good brand or not.


I use that.. 
I haven't had any problems with it. 
My papa uses that for his cattle and he does fine with it too!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Beet pulp should help some, and maybe try deworming them to that might also help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you use the beet pulp, please make sure you soak it first. I have seen where people feed it dry, it soaks up the water and swells and they bloat.

I also have put a little corn oil in the grain.. If you do that do it slow. really do it all slow as I am sure you already know.

I would get Alfalfa hay and give them as much as you would like. And the pellets in the grain.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> If you use the beet pulp, please make sure you soak it first. I have seen where people feed it dry, it soaks up the water and swells and they bloat.
> 
> I also have put a little corn oil in the grain.. If you do that do it slow. really do it all slow as I am sure you already know.
> 
> I would get Alfalfa hay and give them as much as you would like. And the pellets in the grain.


Thank you so much!! I wouldn't have known to soak it first! Lol good thing you said that! Thank you


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I use the beet pulp dry, on advice from liz, it really helped my dairy does put weight on after kidding. they wont touch it soaked, they refuse any damp feed. 

um, how does your doe know her kid is going on the weekend?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

keren said:


> I use the beet pulp dry, on advice from liz, it really helped my dairy does put weight on after kidding. they wont touch it soaked, they refuse any damp feed.
> 
> um, how does your doe know her kid is going on the weekend?


Lol well I've told her. But no, we take the kids off/away from mom for about 4 hours every day for about 5-7 days before they go and let mom out with the other does and she remembers it from the twin of the one that's going this weekend. 
I must say she's a smart goat too..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

keren said:


> I use the beet pulp dry, on advice from liz, it really helped my dairy does put weight on after kidding. they wont touch it soaked, they refuse any damp feed.
> 
> um, how does your doe know her kid is going on the weekend?


Is beet pulp better than calf mana (however you spell that)? Someone said to use calf mana?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer beet pulp to Calf Manna. Calf Manna is soybean meal and I don't like to use it. Also for the price you get more fat out of the beet pulp. I use the pellets dry, have never had a problem with them.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I prefer beet pulp to Calf Manna. Calf Manna is soybean meal and I don't like to use it. Also for the price you get more fat out of the beet pulp. I use the pellets dry, have never had a problem with them.


Ok, thank you goathiker! 
Now, if there is a problem how will I know?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There won't be unless you give them too much to soon. Just like anything else start out really slow.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> There won't be unless you give them too much to soon. Just like anything else start out really slow.


Ok. So, add it to her food when I feed her but how much should I give her?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a Nigerian right? I'd start with 1/8 of a cup. Even my full sized boys only get 1 cup twice a day.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goathiker said:


> This is a Nigerian right? I'd start with 1/8 of a cup. Even my full sized boys only get 1 cup twice a day.


Ok cool I can't thank you enough.


----------



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

What about adding corn to their grain? Is that ok?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

xKelx said:


> What about adding corn to their grain? Is that ok?


That's true!!! Hmmm, 
I wonder, would it?


----------



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

I read some things and some people say corn is bad. So right now I'm feeding my guys a sweet goat chow mixture and I add manna pro to that. And uped the alfalfa. But now my one goat must be getting TOO much protein because he's pooping logs!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

xKelx said:


> I read some things and some people say corn is bad. So right now I'm feeding my guys a sweet goat chow mixture and I add manna pro to that. And uped the alfalfa. But now my one goat must be getting TOO much protein because he's pooping logs!


Well I was feeding my boy and girl cracked corn with their food and they were fine.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

We feed a mixture of noble goat chow, BOSS, corn, oats and barley and they do just fine on it. I've never heard that corn was bad for them. Most people I've talked to said it helps them generate heat.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Grainneismygoat said:


> We feed a mixture of noble goat chow, BOSS, corn, oats and barley and they do just fine on it. I've never heard that corn was bad for them. Most people I've talked to said it helps them generate heat.


See, I've never heard that either!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine have always gotten a little cracked corn in there feed also and I have had no issues either.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

bayouboergoats said:


> Mine have always gotten a little cracked corn in there feed also and I have had no issues either.


Hmmmm


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried adding corn to my goats diet and it made the hooves grow really fast. It seemed like I was constantly trimming feet. I no longer add corn to their diet unless its going to be in the single digit temps for an extended amount of time.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I tried adding corn to my goats diet and it made the hooves grow really fast. It seemed like I was constantly trimming feet. I no longer add corn to their diet unless its going to be in the single digit temps for an extended amount of time.


Well that's new. 
I will keep that in mind. 
But would you say it would help with weight?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It will make them gain weight in the form of fat.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> It will make them gain weight in the form of fat.


But that's not bad right? 
I mean, my goats are dairy goats so I don't need them all spiffy and ready for dinner.. Lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

emilieanne said:


> But that's not bad right?
> I mean, my goats are dairy goats so I don't need them all spiffy and ready for dinner.. Lol


Well not ready for dinner but if you want milk they need to be in condition. Alfalfa pellets or Alfalfa hay would be best for them. A small amount of corn won't hurt but by small amount I'm talking about 1/8th of a cup or less every couple of days. The alfalfa will put weight on them. You don't want to put the weight on real fast cause it will be hard on the doe and there won't be much milk. About the only way to put weight on this doe would be to dry her off but since she has a baby it would be hard to do. Also depending on when she had cocci it could take a bit for her intestines to fully recover and absorb all the nutrients. The weight will come but its going to take a little time.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> Well not ready for dinner but if you want milk they need to be in condition. Alfalfa pellets or Alfalfa hay would be best for them. A small amount of corn won't hurt but by small amount I'm talking about 1/8th of a cup or less every couple of days. The alfalfa will put weight on them. You don't want to put the weight on real fast cause it will be hard on the doe and there won't be much milk. About the only way to put weight on this doe would be to dry her off but since she has a baby it would be hard to do. Also depending on when she had cocci it could take a bit for her intestines to fully recover and absorb all the nutrients. The weight will come but its going to take a little time.


Well we are drying her off. The baby left Saturday, and because of the fact she had coccidia we didn't want to milk her. She had it probably from the 2nd of jan. to the 5th. 
We started the treatment on the 3rd. She didnt have diarrhea anymore by the 5th and she was back jumpin around which was good.

Now she is eating beet pulp when we go out to feed.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The beet pulp will pack the weight on her quickly. Since your drying her off she will start converting all her feed to body weight very soon.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> The beet pulp will pack the weight on her quickly. Since your drying her off she will start converting all her feed to body weight very soon.


Ok cool!!!!!
Thank you crocee!! I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## bear_girl (Mar 22, 2014)

I have 2 goats male and female and I had been giving them medicated grain to help cause they r small their breed is suppose to be saanen and alpine but they r maybe to my knee and I am 5'7 " tall they have lost alto of weight this winter and I was wondering what I can give them to fatten them up please help.


----------

